# media share noob?



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

I just connect both of my hd recievers to my home network. they both say connected... where is the menu on the dvr to search out and try to find files on my windows xp pc? this is all new to me.. and directv doesn't really state how you do this... thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Makre sure that you have a media server enabled for sharing on your PC. You can turn it on via Windows Media Player or you can use a third-party like TVersity or Orb.

- Merg


----------



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

but how do I get to the pc once it is enabled via the dvr?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

neastguy said:


> but how do I get to the pc once it is enabled via the dvr?


Once a media server is turned on and set for sharing on the PC, an additional menu option will show up on the receiver. Sometimes it takes a few minutes after the server is enabled before the menu option shows up.

- Merg


----------



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks, will give it a shot tonight... still can't get youtube though? or tv apps.. so something aint right...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

neastguy said:


> thanks, will give it a shot tonight... still can't get youtube though? or tv apps.. so something aint right...


Run your System Test and let us know what, if any, errors are listed. Also, what are the IP address of your receivers and how are they obtaining the IP address (automatically via DHCP, static IP address, etc.)?

- Merg


----------



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

will do, Im at work right now... pretty sure both internet and network (i think that was the other listing) both said connected. I didn't manually enter and ip's so I would say its DHCP. Only error I saw when messing around was something with STB porting.. 301 error


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

I couldn't get it to work when I did it. Installed TVersity and everything worked just fine.


----------



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

I installed tversity, but it wont play any of my videos or youtube.. sees the files on the pc and youtube.. but it says cannot play this file.. same w/ youtube


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

neastguy said:


> I installed tversity, but it wont play any of my videos or youtube.. sees the files on the pc and youtube.. but it says cannot play this file.. same w/ youtube


Just be aware that MediaShare is not a great feature of the DirecTV receivers. There are many issues/bugs with it and as such it has always been in beta.

With regard to playing videos, you need to make sure that you have the right codecs installed in TVersity as well as making sure they are in the right format. Unfortunately, I'm not an expert on that aspect so I'll defer to someone else.

When I used TVersity, I was never able to get the TVersity Channels to work. Pictures worked fine for me as well as _some_ videos. Only music that I had ripped from my CD's worked as those from iTunes were not compatible.

As an FYI, you can access YouTube videos directly through the SmartSearch capability of the DirecTV receiver.

- Merg


----------

